# Hoyt GTX cams vers. Cam & 1/2 +



## mmusso (Jan 11, 2008)

Shot a Cotender with GTX last Saturday and I liked it. I liked the Alpha Elite with the Fuel cams better, but the GTX was very smooth. I've only shot a couple of target bows, and Cam.5 is one I have not shot on a long limb bow.


----------



## hiktuy (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey, I am sorry because I have no idea regarding the GTX since I haven’t tried it myself. Actually I never got a chance for it. But certainly I can tell for sure that GTX has always got great reviews as far as what I have heard from my friends. :mg:


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

speaking from personal experience, I am not a fan of the GTX. the draw stays heavy a long way towards the wall and has a very short valley.

if I had to pick between spiral and GTX I would go GTX because of the modules, but the spiral feel is superior.

for my latest bow (a contender) I deliberately went back to Cam1/2+ because of the approachability compared to GTX.


----------

